# 826OE First use this season



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Got my 826OE out tonight for the first time this season. Although it does not have the brute power of my old Noma 1032, does it ever throw snow! I had trouble controlling the snow and not covering the side of my neighbour's house . 

Didn't use it much at the end of last winter as I just picked up but I am anxious to see how it does in deeper snow. 

Im glad that I have the model with the larger tires and auger.


----------

